# Name your degree of Classical Music Fanaticism



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Here, this won't be a poll, but I'll designate the degrees of fanaticism that one can have for Classical Music.

1. One who listens occasionally, mostly out of curiosity, and a few would play an instrument.

2. One who listens quite a bit, maybe has some favorites, and probably plays an instrument.

3. One who listens probably everyday to at least something, whether it be radio or recordings. They do play an instrument, perhaps very well, and may know something of theory.

4. One who absolutely loves classical music, and has a wide knowledge of styles, composers, and works. They play an instrument, know standard theory, and may even compose. They may be an on-the-side researcher of various composers. The highest level of music as a hobby, or they probably want a degree in music, or already have it.

5. One whose life probably revolves around classical music. They have in-depth knowledge of most music and theory, and have special knowledge of even minor composers they especially love. They gain their knowledge over years of experience and researching. It's more than a hobby: they may be a real composer, conductor, professor, theorist, or professional musician.

What would you consider yourself to be?

Low 4th degree for me, I think.


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

#4 for me...

I loved classical music before I was really aware of what I was listening to at a young age, but really didn't sink my teeth into it until I was 13 or 14. In high school I entered the chorus and I majored in music composition (for complicated reasons, dropped out in my third year). I absolutely enjoyed music theory (most of the students seemed to hate it) and didn't realise just how much I picked up on my own in my teen years when I was just learning to play piano by ear (noticing certain patterns in harmony). I used to go to the library all the time checking out LPs of classical music and reading books on the subject, the history, biographies. I couldn't get enough of it (this was long before the days of internet!).

Aside from various rock and experimental electronic music I've done in the past, I've written a few short works for voice, piano, chorus, brass quintet, woodwind trio, string orchestra and so on when I was younger-- when I had much more energy and a bit more discipline (a bit too neoclassical Stravinsky-influenced now, looking back). I still dabble in transcription (Satie's _Gymnopedies_ transcription for string orchestra for one) but more for fun than anything. I lack discipline (and time) terribly these days.

I couldn't live without classical music. While there is some rock and jazz and electronic music I enjoy, I could live without it and that would be fine (in fact, I listen to much less of that nowadays). But I'd die without classical music.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

3.5 or so if this is a scale. Not quite 4.

I may even compose and may even be an on the side researcher of composers, but I only play keyboard, guitar, and mandolin poorly. But I wouldn't say it is my only avocation. 

I really want to be a renaissance man, and probably need a few centuries to begin achieving my goals.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Weston said:


> 3.5 or if this is a scale. Not quite 4.
> 
> I may even compose and may even be an on the side researcher of composers, but I only play keyboard, guitar, and mandolin poorly. But I wouldn't say it is my only avocation.
> 
> I really want to be a renaissance man, and probably need a few centuries to begin achieving my goals.


Beat me to the punch! Can I just say ditto (minus guitar and mandolin)?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Every move and decision in my life is made because of music, the will to sacrifice myself to it entirely, just like priest sacrifices himself to God. My devotion is endless. Who would I be if there would be no music? I'm man of music, it defines me, stands for the only unwavering value and purpose of life; I do not have any religion except of music and I'm not sure of any other value - worth of everything is questionable to me, I put no faith in love or anything else that is considered to be great and eternal as it seems to me superficial and illusory. I trust in art of music only, as it's more of diffrent world in itself than reflection of our world and being.

So... 5th.


----------



## keyboard (May 31, 2010)

I'd definitely be a high 4. Haven't played in awhile though but I'd love to get back to it b4 I get much older :=|>


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Close to #4, except I do not play an instrument nor read music. Somehow, I was just born into liking it. You might call it a natural "fine" hobby. Honestly, I can't think/see anything as accessibly uplifitng as the stuff I listen to, compared with how much trash there is these days in other entertainment sources (movies, other types of music, internet junk etc.)


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

Somewhere between 3 and 4, although to be honest I don't see much difference between 2 & 3. Anyone who plays an instrument almost certainly listen quite a lot, certainly has favourites, and knows some theory.

As a backpacker 20 years ago, I travelled around Europe for 5 months. I managed more than 100 concerts, including three in one day at the Salzburg Festival.
It was wonderful.
cheers,
G


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

In terms of listening, I do it daily, so I'm at 3. But in terms of playing an instrument, I don't, so that puts me at 1.

I do read books about classical, but only those targeted at the general public, rather than at musicians or scholars. I'd say I have a good knowledge & understanding of composer's histories, styles, genres they wrote in, influences, strong points, weak(er) points, etc. Apart from that, I listen to classical music on radio, cd's, and have recently started to regularly go to concerts. I've been a listener for more than 20 years, on & off.

On the other hand, I'm not really interested in learning to play an instrument, mainly due to issues of time & money. I am interested in higher level music theory, I definitely don't know that much about that, but I'd really need to learn an instrument to appreciate the subtleties of that area. I wouldn't say that "ignorance is bliss," but sometimes I just don't care about the theories, I like to sit down and listen to (say) Debussy's two books of _Preludes_ right through, and just appreciate it for what it is - great music (on so many levels, some which I'll probably never appreciate). But I'm kind of content with that, in a way. There's even so much more to discover for me if I stay on this more "basic" or "layman's" level, I think. That's part of the reason I like this website, other people often trigger an interest in a composer who I might not know that much about (sometimes even a key work, like Liszt's _Sonata in B minor _or Chopin's _Waltzes_, which I had not heard until quite recently)...


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

3.94548751151115111511... because I love CM, play an instrument, know theory, and do a ton of research on it (don't know about "wide knowledge" though). Nevertheless, I don't compose (no time), and I'm not professional by any means...


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

#5

I'm studying music at uni and just couldn't live without it. It's like the air I breathe.


----------



## Jules141 (Nov 20, 2009)

I listen to classical an enormous amount, whenever I'm alone and not asleep or watching tele pretty much. But next to nothing concerning theory and play no instrument. Does this make me a 1, 2 or 3?


----------



## ToneDeaf&Senile (May 20, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Here, this won't be a poll, but I'll designate the degrees of fanaticism that one can have for Classical Music.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...


A tough one. *1* and *2* are easily eliminated. Nowadays I'm probably a cross between *3* and *4*. In earlier days I'd have been a cross between *4* and *5*. Rather than *3.5* and classify myself as:

*four-minus*

-ToneDeaf&Senile-


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm definitely a *5*. I study music at uni and devote myself to learning about new composers as much as I can. I'm also a big theory buff, as well as a pianist and composer.


----------



## tenor02 (Jan 4, 2008)

another student here...immediate 5.


----------



## Mozartgirl92 (Dec 13, 2009)

I´m a #4 except for the fact that I don´t know all that much about how classical music works but I´m a very devoted listener for a lot of reasons that have been mentioned in this forum a lot.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

4.5

My life does not revolve around Classical Music, but i do take compositiong VERY seriously, and learn many instruments, advanced theory, conducting etc..


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

2 and a half and proud of it! 

Don’t play any instrument as I lack musical abilities except for some rhythmic perhaps (although I am a sucker for a tune), and know nothing of the theory – I take music for what I see it – the most abstract and idealistic art of them all. Otherwise could be 3 though.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

This has been very interesting to see!

I personally think that playing an instrument (even if you aren't professional or whatever) is an important factor, at least it was for me. Around 7th grade, I really started taking classical music seriously, buying my first own CD, and at the same time, I decided I wanted to be a music performance major. It just went hand-in-hand.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

3 because I'm obsessed - but only really with opera, though I do listen to instrumental and orchestral. I watch and listen to opera every day. Learned to play the piano and got up to grade 4 music theory as an adult - the latter more to help my kids than for any added appreciation of what I hear. Struggling with an instrument has very definitely given me huge respect for all those professional musicians out there. My inner life revolves around music but unfortunately I'm pretty alone in my environment in that respect so have to keep dragging myself into the real world. In NZ if my life revolved around rugby I'd be sweet, as they say here.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I'm probably halfway up the scale. I'm an avid collector and listener, also greatly interested in composer biography. I will drive, fly, run out of my way for a good used record, cd, or bookstore.

A lot of instrumentalists here...a much higher percentage than I thought. Good for you all. Follow those dreams as far as they'll take you.

I played the coronet briefly as a kid. My parents (Dad played sax. Mom, piano) thought music lessons would be good. It was about the time I was learning to read music in grade two or three.

I didn't follow that road, the passion wasn't there. I wanted to be a cowboy or professional baseball player. And that's why I ended up in a sales and marketing career for consumer product.

Nice chatting with you all. I'm enjoying this website, after coming upon it quite accidentally. I'm quite astonished and appreciative at the amount of respect shown each other.

Again, happy musical travels.


----------

